# Cola......



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 4, 2007)

Day 30ish of flower. Nice looking cola......
6 x 24W T5 Flouro; 39000L, approx. 4700L per sq ft
FF Ocean Forest Organic Soil
Botanicare Pro Bloom Formula for Soil (organic)


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 4, 2007)

Ooops...... forgot this:


----------



## scoot1073 (Sep 4, 2007)

Cool Any Pictures??


----------



## scoot1073 (Sep 4, 2007)

*nice,gotta Love Fox Farm Soil,thats What I Use 2..*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah. Stuff works like a champ.....


----------



## trichnut (Sep 4, 2007)

when i think of an example cola thats what i think of...  Great work!
and great for floro grow thats about what mine looked like at the same time but with Co2 and 1000 watt HPS.
I may have to swich gears and investigate floro benefits


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice top. Great job.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice bud, nice shot


----------



## jash (Sep 4, 2007)

looking great


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 11, 2007)

not bad not bad


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice, what strain??

BTW:  if you post pictures of your buds.. please do tell what strain they are.

thanks..


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

New pictures!!!!!!
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=148610#post148610


----------

